# VENENO POISON BOTTLE



## huffmnd (Apr 16, 2007)

OK I thought that ask about this one. It stands 10 1/2 inches tall and is 5 1/8 inches at the base. Anyone have any info on this one? The bottle itself from what I can tell is in perfect condition it seems to have a bit of whittling to it and has several bubbles in the glass. The stopper however has a good size chunk out of it on the under side of it. I can't get the lid out and I don't think that I want to. The crud that you see on the front of it above the label is from the tape that was there to help hold the lid on.


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 16, 2007)

Here is one for perspective.


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 16, 2007)

I am trying to figure out the color on this one.


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 16, 2007)

Any ideas?


----------



## capsoda (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Mike, Veneno simply means Poison in Spanish.


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Warren. This one I thought was a bit different due to it's size. I would guess it to be a half gallon. That is why I put the dollar bill in there to show it.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Mike, it's a nice bottle but I would be suspect that that is an original label. Just doesn't look right to me. Kelley


----------

